# S7 und SAP



## Maxl (21 September 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Hat von euch schon mal jemand eine S7-Steuerung an SAP gekoppelt?
Wir haben einen Kunden, der gerne Auftragsdaten aus SAP direkt an die Anlage übergeben würde.

Von der Firma Wonderware haben wir dazu folgenden Lösungsansatz:
- SAP exportiert die Auftragsdaten in eine Datentabelle (ASCII, Excel oder so)
- Der Datendownload in die SPS erfolgt dann mittels Intouch, VB-Skripte in ProTool oder OPC


Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit sowas oder einen besseren Lösungsansatz?

Danke im voraus


mfg
Max


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

erfahrungsgemäß ist das eine Stelle, an der es öfter klemmt, 
aber eher auf menschlicher als auf technischer Ebene,
weil keiner so richtig die Verantwortunge übernehmen will 
(ist ja meist auch die Schnittstelle zwischen Fertigung und 
Verwaltung).

Eine Möglichkeit ist der Datenaustausch über eine SQL-Datenbank.
Wenn man sowieso schon einen Leitrechner als Server hat und 
man die Datenbank dort mitlaufen und bedient, hält sich der 
zusätzliche Aufwand in Grenzen.

Eine weitere Lösung wäre ein moderner OPC-Server mit
XML-Unterstützung. Wenn SAP XML kann (davon gehe ich 
nun mal aus), liese sich der Austausch über XML realisieren.
Aber damit haben wir leider noch keine praktische Erfahrung.

Beispiel für OPC-Server mit XML: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kurt (21 September 2005)

Hallo,

Vorweg: ich hab's noch nie gemacht.

du wirst hierzu vermutlich nur Lösungen mit Gateway Rechnern finden.
Wobei der Rechner entweder für die SAP-DB Server oder Client ist. 

Jetzt kommt es nur mehr darauf an, mit welchen Kanonen du auf die Spatzen schießt, also welches Equipment du einsetzt.

Ich für meinen Teil würde auf das ASCII/Excel Verlegenheitszeug verzichten und entweder die Daten selber per SQL von SAP abholen oder mir von der SAP in meine lokale (kleine) DB schreiben lassen.

Selber holen -> lokal bei dir nur DB-Client = billig, macht zB (fast) jede Visu.
Schreiben lassen -> lokal muss ein DB-Server da sein (für Simaticer wirds wohl MS_SQL Server sein).

Und dann - an die S7 weitersenden.
Weitersenden -> Wenn es eine VISU ist = Standard.

Das mit SQL hat den Vorteil, dass du mit einem sprichwörtlichen 'Vierzeiler' meist alles erledigen kannst und du bei Änderungen sehr flexibel und schnell bist.

Bei den Listen hast du das Problem mit Wer löscht die Liste, Zeichensatzprobleme, Aufbau, Trennzeichen, Gültigkeitsprobleme, Änderungen immer ein Drama...


Gemacht hat es schon mal http://www.hiden.org in Krieglach.
Die haben eine MS_Access Lösung die etwas mehr macht als nur zu holen und zu senden dazwischengeschaltet.
Kannst ja mal unverbindlich reden mit den Typen.

Gruss
Kurt

? gibts bei den Simaticen keinen CP oder kann man mit einem CP nicht realisieren, dass der bei einem Datenbankserver etwas abfragt, per SQL ?


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Danke erst mal für die Tips!

Hab grade erfahren, dass als Visu nur ein MP270 zum Einsatz kommt, das heißt die Sache wird nun etwas verzwickt!

Mir ist jetzt auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit eingefallen:
Ist es denkbar, ein Java-Applet zu schreiben, welches am CP343-1-IT läuft,
und welches auf eine externe Datenbank zugreift, welche von SAP "gefüttert" wird?
Einen Java-fähigen Browser für Windows CE am MP270 zu installieren, sollte doch auch kein Problem sein...

Was haltet ihr davon?


mfg
Max


----------



## Maxl (22 September 2005)

sorry, war nicht eingeloggt


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2005)

Hat das MP270 nicht eine normale Netzwerkschnittstelle?
Über diese könnte doch vom SAP eine Datei im MP abgelegt werden, die dann die Daten enthält (einfache Textdatei mit festgelegter Struktur).
Das hätte den Vorteil, daß du nicht auf irgendeinen SAP-Server oder Fremdrechner zugreifen mußt, wenn da was schiefgeht, bist *immer*
du der Schuldige!


----------



## Maxl (22 September 2005)

Dass immer ich schuldig bin ist mir schon klar, is eh bei den meisten Firmen so  :wink: 

Grundsätzlich hat Herr Bäurle schon recht.
Das Problem bei Dateien wird immer sein, WER löscht das ganze wieder bzw was passiert wenn beide Seiten gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen wollen.


----------



## volker (26 November 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das MP270 nicht eine normale Netzwerkschnittstelle?
> Über diese könnte doch vom SAP eine Datei im MP abgelegt werden, die dann die Daten enthält (einfache Textdatei mit festgelegter Struktur).
> Das hätte den Vorteil, daß du nicht auf irgendeinen SAP-Server oder Fremdrechner zugreifen mußt, wenn da was schiefgeht, bist *immer*
> du der Schuldige!



das geht nicht. auf die wince hmi geräte lässt sich aus dem netz nicht zugreifen. nur umgekehrt. aber über ein vbscript kann das mp ohne problem1  die daten aus einer textdatei auf dem netzwerk holen.



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich hat Herr Bäurle schon recht.
> Das Problem bei Dateien wird immer sein, WER löscht das ganze wieder bzw was passiert wenn beide Seiten gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen wollen.



vom db server würde ich die datei immer wieder komplett neu schreiben lassen. und vom mp öffnest du die datei immer im nur-lese modus. dann sollte es keine probleme geben.

die frage ist wie nur woher weiss die datenbank wann sie die neue datei schreiben soll?


----------



## seeba (26 November 2005)

<Werbung>
Das ganze kannst du theoretisch auch mittels meines SCADA Frameworks realisieren. Die Schnittstelle zur SPS ist vorhanden und eine Datenbank wird auch benutzt! Du musst also eine Schnittstelle zu SAP schreiben und die Daten in die SCADA.NET Datenbank schieben.
</Werbung>

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## volker (26 November 2005)

hier ein interessantes progs das dir evtl helfen könnten

DBApp
Database Tool 0.06     

http://www.oohito.com/wince/mips_c_j.htm


----------

